

Lets do these 10 things in a day? - sbaghla
http://ink.bluegape.com/lets-do-these-10-things-in-a-day/

======
acoyfellow
Don't go into the office, and don't call your boss?

Call up your first kiss, and thank them + wish them well?

I will not do several of these things, any day, ever.

------
richo
Why is this on HN?

------
dmishe
No

